# Paul Daley's KO from BAMMA 14



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Am I the only one who winces when seeing the gif? OUCH!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats pretty awesome. the whole Koschek thing was such Bullshit, they should have suspended him or cut his pay for the fight but dropping him as a bullshit move.


----------



## Natasha (May 21, 2013)

You're not alone, definately made me wince seeing that. What a KO.


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't think anyone could fail to wince at that one. Dropped like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I swear that guy lifted off the ground a little


----------



## morpheusfire (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks awesome, and I'm not saying it's easy, but the guy's footwork could have been a little better. Once Daley faked the straight right maybe move outside it and counter with his own left hook, or (bit more risky) move inside and throw a right uppercut.

Take nothing away from Daley though, smart set-up, intelligent to capitalise on his opponent's habit of backing straight up, and awesome execution to put him away in such a brutal fashion.


----------

